# Cat haikus



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

A friend just sent me some Cat haikus, I think they're going around in the net, has anybody seen them, they are cute :lol: 
ie;
"Tin can, dumped in
Plastic bowl. Presentation,
One star; service: none."

"The dog wags his tail
Seeking approval. See mine?
Different message."

And others.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I had not seen those! I actually wrote one a while ago about my cat Tyrael. His nickname is "bag"... it's a long story.

Upon my lap rests
A snoring bag, sleeping
Making gentle sounds.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

The food in my bowl
Is old, and more to the point
Contains no tuna.

So you want to play.
Will I claw at dancing string?
Your ankle's closer.

There's no dignity
In being sick - which is why
I don't tell you where.

Seeking solitude
I am locked in the closet.
For once I need you.

Am I in your way?
You seem to have it backwards:
This pillow's taken.

Your mouth is moving;
Up and down, emitting noise.
I've lost interest.

My brain: walnut-sized.
Yours: largest among primates.
Yet, who leaves for work?

Most problems can be
Ignored. The more difficult
Ones can be slept through.

My affection is conditional.
Don't stand up,
It's your lap I love.

Cats can't steal the breath
Of children. But if my tail's
Pulled again, I'll learn.

I don't mind being
Teased, any more than you mind
A skin graft or two.

So you call this thing
Your "cat carrier." I call
These my "blades of death."

Toy mice, dancing yarn
Meowing sounds. I'm convinced:
You're an idiot.


----------

